

Engineer's Stock Fund - dennisgorelik
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/engineers_stock_fund/

======
Pyrodogg
Interesting idea but as the first comment I saw mentions

"The engineers are useless. If I took a look at a Zune and an Ipod I would
clearly choose the Zune since it's the better product."

It would be people throwing things at a different dartboard. The company's
products aren't going to be a sole predictor on how well the companies stock
is going to do.

